# I've been hacked?



## ncvet007 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have an Incredible 2. Today a friend got a text message from my phone and responded to it. The problem is, I didn't send it. When I looked at the details, it was a SMS sent at a time I wasn't even using the phone. It did, however, ask a question about the topic we were texting about several weeks ago. It was like a follow up question supposedly from me. Did somebody hack my phone? What do I do about it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## spatha (Jun 20, 2011)

Are you sure it wasn't just a delayed text from your previous converstation? I know i've sent texts that didn't show up for days or weeks. 

If that's definitely not the case. Do you have an Anti-Virus app installed? I use Avast, it's free on the market. If you've installed any new apps lately, they're the most likely culprit.


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

look in your messages and see if that message is listed, as spatha said it is more than likely to be a text that either got lost in the system or the system didnot think it had delivered it so resent it.


----------



## ncvet007 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry to respond late but I was out of reach for a while. I think it was a message sent a long time ago. I had another friend say he has one sent weeks after it should have already been sent. 
Thanks.


----------

